# Stomach Tightening....



## PumpkinPatchx

I'm 23 weeks pregnant on Friday, whilst in the bath just I kept feeling tightening and my stomach has been rock hard on & off all day, is this normal?? So far, i've felt tightening three times in past hour it's painless though?? so can't be a contraction? I don't want to phone up maternity ward encase it's daft. It's my first child... X

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/R0G9.png​


----------



## star99

hi i also had the same feeling. i'm 23 weeks into my first pregnancy and am a little anxious. i had funny tightening sensation when i was eating lunch and thought it was because my clothes were tight! but it happened again yesterday i was sitting down and felt my tummy going hard and felt need to open my bowels. it lasted less than 1 minute but happened again 2 times overnight. i was a little worried but it settled and there was no pattern to it.

i have felt baby move since then so i'm not too worried but i did ring the antenatal ward for advice cmw didn't seem concerned unless i wanted checking over. she said to be seen if it becomes regular but just said uterus is sensitive maybe to the position i was lying in.

i think it must be braxton hicks contractions , if they become regular or close together i would get checked out otherwise i'm just keeping an eye on them :;)

any other peoples experinces would be helpful 

xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am not as far along as you, but I have definitely had times when my stomach has been tightening. It is just getting harder and firmer, but it hasn't been contractions. Is it that way for you?


----------



## new_mummy

Those definitely sound exactly like braxton hicks contractions. Usually painless (maybe mildly uncomfortable) and a bit weird, but harmless.


----------



## Sheep10

Yes I have also felt these - it seems to get tight like a ball around my belly button and then release. Or it will get tight lower and then release. I think it's Braxton hicks also, and my Dr. said that's what it sounds like :) Yes it is a weird feeling though.....


----------



## izzys_girl

from what i've read up on, sounds like braxton hicks.. i have them too, totally painless.. just tight


----------



## meowmeow

hi girls...! i have had these tightenings since week 20.. like the OP said.. they just got tight and remained the same for long hours.. i didnt feel any 'contracting' though.. just rock hard all the time at a strech..
just yesterday my doc found that these looong sessions of tightenings were due to low oxygen in my body as my iron levels went terribly close to 0... phew.
unlike the other posters, these tightenings didnt go after few minutes for me.. as for now im on high dosage iron tabs and things r back to norm and i get normal BH that lasts less than a minute a few times a day.


----------



## pingunootnoot

new_mummy said:


> Those definitely sound exactly like braxton hicks contractions. Usually painless (maybe mildly uncomfortable) and a bit weird, but harmless.

I agree with new_mummy and izzys_girl. Defo sounds like braxton hicks.


----------



## aggy

I was having them all day yesterday, just on an off. One "contraction" could take about 1-5 min, just my stomach gets hard like a stone and reminds that way for minute or few than relaxes. It was happening about every hour. I find them quite scarry...


----------



## Starry Night

I've had these and sometimes I do find them painful...enough to make me feel slightly nauseous. The first time I went to the ER but they couldn't find anything and baby was fine. I had them again last week but they didn't last as long and only about half were painful. Though, I find that my BH trigger my ligament pains because I then get sharp pains in my hips and groin and that's what really is painful. Though the tightenings can take my breath away. Afterwards, my baby is super active with kicks and rolls which reassures me that he is OK. At my OB's office I asked about it and I was told it could be from dehydration and doing too much so I'm taking it easy and making sure to drink lots. Haven't had any more since.


----------



## caseyann

Yeah it sounds like Braxton Hicks to me too... had these with my son, alot. Lots of wate will help these... and if it is a true contraction you will be able to time them and they will be very very regular :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've had a couple, especially when I wake up in the morning. They go away after a minute or less and then LO wriggles about. Not too worried. :flower:


----------



## Minniemee

I'm having lots of BH too lately. With all my reflux it's hard to drink enough water, so I know I'm probably slightly dehydrated. Trying to sip on water throughout the day as much as possible though.
Didn't have these with my other 2 pregnancies, I guess they are all different!!
Just found my 1st stretch mark with this pregnancy next to my belly button, now I'm drenching myself in cocoa butter twice a day!!!:nope:


----------

